# My complete Symphony 1 Scores



## Roy Fuller (Apr 4, 2019)

I apologize for the lack of clarity on these score videos, but it is all I can do for now. I suggest viewing these in full screen mode on your computer.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I liked moments in the Tango and the 3rd mvt. Some of your harmonic progressions and thematic snippets sounded quite filmic to me, are you influenced in any way by film scores?
TBH though Roy, it was very difficult to listen past the playback sound. I could see that there where moments that would sound lovely live which is a shame since everything could be rendered even digitally in a much more convincing way.

Creating convincing mock-ups is expensive and highly skilled, involving as it does much more than musical technique and orchestration skill. Have you ever enquired about getting one or more of your symphonies programmed and mixed more professionally? There's a lot to be said for doing so, not least the fact that you'd be able to present your music with more confidence to any prospective performers, knowing that the work's impact and efficacy would be more readily appreciable.

Getting a programmer/composer to input and mix your work would probably not be cheap, but is an option if you can afford it and can find the right person. The other route is to learn yourself how to create more convincing mock-ups. The simplest and cheapest way would be to upgrade your notation playback and software. The best option in that regard is NotePerformer. I don't use it, but have heard very passable mock-ups played by it. Some members here use it, so hopefully they'll chime in. Check NotePerformer's site out as there are demos to listen to and the offer of a 30 day free trial.

NotePerformer


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Mike, I suggest you listen to the original YouTube rendering of the symphony -- no idea what's gone wrong here when it's been synched to the score as the audio is far worse. For what it's worth, I think the opening to this work is very promising and on that basis previously dipped into various others of your symphonies, Roy, and find them not bad at all -- the problem is I can't get a real feeling of a distinctive voice in enough places (here and there there are really nice moments such as the passage from around 8'45" in the first movement) and the scoring is rather American filmic (especially in later works I get the impression but that's from a very superficial overview). But it would be nice if a few more people would listen and comment after the work you've been to in putting these up. Perhaps other have a similar feeling to me but if no feedback is provided, it's hard for you to know what others think.


----------



## Roy Fuller (Apr 4, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> I liked moments in the Tango and the 3rd mvt. Some of your harmonic progressions and thematic snippets sounded quite filmic to me, are you influenced in any way by film scores?
> TBH though Roy, it was very difficult to listen past the playback sound. I could see that there where moments that would sound lovely live which is a shame since everything could be rendered even digitally in a much more convincing way.
> 
> Creating convincing mock-ups is expensive and highly skilled, involving as it does much more than musical technique and orchestration skill. Have you ever enquired about getting one or more of your symphonies programmed and mixed more professionally? There's a lot to be said for doing so, not least the fact that you'd be able to present your music with more confidence to any prospective performers, knowing that the work's impact and efficacy would be more readily appreciable.
> ...


Your points are well taken, but for the time being I want to write symphonies. This, along with other aspects of my life, keeps me very busy.


----------



## Roy Fuller (Apr 4, 2019)

dko22 said:


> Mike, I suggest you listen to the original YouTube rendering of the symphony -- no idea what's gone wrong here when it's been synched to the score as the audio is far worse. For what it's worth, I think the opening to this work is very promising and on that basis previously dipped into various others of your symphonies, Roy, and find them not bad at all -- the problem is I can't get a real feeling of a distinctive voice in enough places (here and there there are really nice moments such as the passage from around 8'45" in the first movement) and the scoring is rather American filmic (especially in later works I get the impression but that's from a very superficial overview). But it would be nice if a few more people would listen and comment after the work you've been to in putting these up. Perhaps other have a similar feeling to me but if no feedback is provided, it's hard for you to know what others think.


I am glad for your feedback. Even though many seem to like my symphonies, the lack of feedback has been a puzzle to me.


----------

